

Patching the OpenSSL Heartbleed Bug on Ubuntu - deanpcmad
http://dean.io/patching-the-openssl-heartbleed-bug-on-ubuntu/

======
oogali
This was valid yesterday, before Ubuntu released official updates.

Your steps today should be:

\- apt-get update

\- apt-get install openssl libssl1.0.0

\- run "openssl version -a" to verify you have a compile date of April 7,
2014.

